# Decurio



## eno2

> *Decurio*
> 
> 
> Een decurio was een bevelhebber over tien man cavalerie in het Romeins leger. Iedere ala bestond uit dertig man cavalerie aangevoerd door drie decuriones waarvan de hoogste in rang de volledige alla aanvoerde. De term decurio werd soms ook gebruikt als diegene die verantwoordelijk is voor een contubernium. ...
> Gevonden op Decurio - Wikipedia





> The contubernium was the smallest organized unit of soldiers in the Roman Army and was composed of eight legionaries, the equivalent of a modern squad. The men within the contubernium were known as contubernales. Wikipedia




Mijn mond wil niet meer dichtvallen.
Kan dat echt: niet in DVDonline.
Centurio wél...
Ik zal nooit de decurio Dorio vergeten uit de jeugdroman 'de Gesel', van wie ik de schrijver niet kan checken wegens boek elders op zolder opgeslagen.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Kan dat echt: niet in DVDonline.


Ja, gezien het groot maatschappelijk belang van dit woord, is dit echt een schande.


----------



## eno2

Grappig.


Wie weet wat "der eingefrorene Dünkel" is en dat dat over een psychologisch kenmerk van Pruisische militairen gaat? Wat is daarvan het  maatschappelijke belang?

Velen weten, daarentegen,  vanuit hun algemene ontwikkeling zo ongeveer wel wat een decurio is.

Er is een boekbespreking van het vermelde boek (De Gesel)


> De schrijver laat ons het optreden van Christus in Palestina zien via de belevenissen van de *decurio Dorio,* die als romeins officier van de inlichtingendienst, veel meemaakt en veel hoort.Aldus schildert de auteur ons een aannemelijk beeld van de reacties der verschillende volksgroepen en der meer naar voren komende ...


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Ja, gezien het groot maatschappelijk belang van dit woord, is dit echt een schande.


Hierom moest ik hardop lachen 

Ik wist eerlijk gezegd niet wat decurio was, maar had wel al van centurio gehoord. (Bij de lessen Latijn neem ik aan?)
Wel kijk, ofwel zijn ze het woord vergeten, ofwel geldt het als een vakkundig woord.

Als ik van elk biochemisch woord zou opzoeken of het in het woordenboek staat, dan zouden er nogal wat nieuwe threads komen!


----------



## eno2

Ik zei al dat het iets van algemene kennis is voor velen. En zeker voor iedereen die wat klassieke geschiedenis las of kreeg.
Als je weet wat centurio is, weet je ook wat decurio is. Misschien daarom dat het er niet instaat?

De auteur van het boek over decurio Dorio is
John Goldthorpe, De Gesel, vert. F. van Oldenburg Ermke. - De Fontein, Utrecht; Sheed & Ward, Antwerpen, 1956, 304 pp., Or. title: The Same Scourge.


----------



## Red Arrow

Je kan altijd eens een mail sturen naar de Van Dale met de vraag hoe beslist wordt welk woord het woordenboek haalt en welk niet.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb gevraagd waarom decurio niet opgenomen is.


----------



## eno2

Antwoord:


> Het woord ‘decurio’ staat inderdaad niet in de Dikke Van Dale. Dat kan ermee te maken hebben dat de redactie dit te veel een historische vakterm vindt die eerder thuishoort in een encyclopedie. De Dikke Van Dale is een algemeen woordenboek. Vaktermen worden alleen opgenomen voor zover ze zijn doorgedrongen in het algemene taalgebruik. Maar voor de zekerheid zal ik het woord nog eens voorleggen aan de redactie, zodat men er daar nog eens goed naar kan kijken.
> 
> Dank voor uw mail.


----------



## eno2

350.000 woorden in DVDonline. Decurio mocht er wel bij. Of denk je dat die alle 350.000 'maatschappelijk belangrijk' zijn?


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik denk dat protease en fosfatase (ik zeg maar wat) ook niet bij die 350 000 woorden horen, ook al weten veel mensen wat het is en zeker als ze een beetje kennis hebben over chemie of biologie.


----------



## eno2

Protease las ik wel eens iets over. 
Staat in DVDonline.



> protease pro·te·a·se/protejazə/zelfstandig naamwoord • de v • proteasen of proteases1950, gevormd van proteïne + -ase 1 enzym dat proteïne splitst.



Fosfatase nooit van gehoord.



> Fosfatase
> 
> fosfatasefos·fa·ta·se/fɔsfatazə/zelfstandig naamwoord • de v • fosfatasen 1 enzym dat de esterbinding van fosfaatgroepen met organische moleculen verbreekt


 Staat in DVDonline

Centurio opnemen: dan decurio ook. Beide historische termen, maar geen historische vaktermen.


----------



## eno2

Paludisme staat ook niet in DVD.
Medische term voor moeraskoorts en malaria. (wikiwords)
Mij absoluut niet vreemd van mijn Nederlandse literatuur.


----------

